# [Help] Touchdown License App



## LuckyDeath (Mar 16, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
OK I'm NOT asking to steal the app. I've paid for it and I can't get it to work. Anyone know a fix?

Running VZW Gnex with Liquid v1.25 Franco's kernel and v6 script.

Screenshots of the problem here: http://www.photobucket.com/touchdownss

Says its not compatible with my device. I've tried clearing play store cache and downloading from play store in browser. App works fine just can't activate my license. Any suggestions?


----------

